
Twitter Raises $200 Million at $3.7 Billion Valuation - mcxx
http://kara.allthingsd.com/20101215/exclusive-twitter-raises-200-million-at-3-7-billion-valuation-adds-mccue-and-rosenblatt-to-board/?mod=tweet
======
DupDetector
Dup: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2009666>

Many comments.

